

Gawker Media hacked, warns users to change passwords  - labboy
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/121310-gawker-media-hacked-warns-users.html

======
DupDetector
Many submissions, much discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1997975> \- 31 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1998205> \- 1 comment, extra references

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1998609> \- no comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1998642> \- 140 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1998741> \- no comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1998928> \- 1 comment

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1999198> \- 9 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1999340> \- 30 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1999516> \- no comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1999543> \- Different question - how
should you salt passwords - 3 responses

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1999723> \- no comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1999727> \- no comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1999947> \- 1 comment

